

Oldest Bible (4th Century New Testament) Pieced Together, to be Made Available Online - DaniFong
http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2008/07/22/oldest-bible-online.html

======
andr
Somebody should run diff on that...

~~~
Chocobean
Actually your every day pew bibles usually already have small footnotes
explaining where some translations or manuscripts differ, like "the earliest
manuscripts do not have the following verses" or "some translations also add
blah"

if actually interested, the article does mention where one such difference is
found.

~~~
inklesspen
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_16> has more detail. Suffice to say that
this isn't remotely a new development.

